# Classic steam operation



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi, I'm wondering what methods people use to get their Classics steaming.

There's the steam button, which I press and then wait a bit... then purge the steam arm with the knob to get rid of some water, and then I have to wait another bit for the pressure to build up again before I can use it.

Then, I can use the knob with the wand (standard - have ordered a sylvia from Charlie) in the milk.

Actual milk steaming/foaming/frothing aside for now, I'm wondering:

a) how long to leave the button pressed to get enough steam pressure (will it be different for every machine? what's the 'norm')

b) how much steam to introduce - am I whacking the knob wide open, or introducing it gently but firmly?

I seem to run out of steam very quickly - after about 5 seconds it becomes little more than a whisper, which whilst it still seems enough to 'do stuff' to the milk, leaves me wondering if I'm doing things correctly from the machine operating point of view, or am I just taking too long and should be able to work effectively in the short time I get, with practice.

Is the Classic a poor steamer? I know I'm not going to get anything like the power seen on the big boys, but it seems a bit pathetic

I haven't done the OPV mod yet, if that makes a difference. Cheers.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

The classic isn't a poor steamer, it's slow which for me allows me time to think. You can get good microfoam from it, just not for multiple drinks. It's all about timing in terms of getting enough steam. You're trying to open the steam knob just before the element goes off (light comes on). This keeps the element on while steaming and gives you more of it. I've a PID on mine now so forgotten the timings but others will advise.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

In terms is how much steam, once you get the silvia wand on it start with the tip just below the surface then drop the jug down until you start to get a ccchhh chhh sound. Keep it there until the milk is around 60f then plunge the wand and try and get the milk swirling go incorporate the foam in to the milk so it's not a separate layer. There videos posted in the vids section of this technique.


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

thanks Neill, it has always felt right to open up the steam knob more initially, then back off for a more steady flow whilst (attempting) swirling - does that sound right to you? I've basically been trying to make the steam last as long as I can before it peters out

It's also awkward, at the moment, to get the jug angle right as my Classic is sat straight on the bench rather than raised, so I think it's putting the wand in too deep - good reason to get a knock draw I guess, although I'm waiting for a friend to find me a suitable lump of wood to use.

I've bookmarked a couple of great Origin Coffee milk prep videos that The Systemic Kid put up recently in another thread. They really explain things well in general terms, so I have a good idea of what I'm trying to achieve now.

cheers


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

andyt23 said:


> thanks Neill, it has always felt right to open up the steam knob more initially, then back off for a more steady flow whilst (attempting) swirling - does that sound right to you? I've basically been trying to make the steam last as long as I can before it peters out
> 
> It's also awkward, at the moment, to get the jug angle right as my Classic is sat straight on the bench rather than raised, so I think it's putting the wand in too deep - good reason to get a knock draw I guess, although I'm waiting for a friend to find me a suitable lump of wood to use.
> 
> ...


Either whack the steam fully open from the start and leave it that way, or partially open while getting air in then fully open for the whirlpool action, you want it spinning as much as possible to incorporate everything. I haven't got my classic on anything but I slide it forward on the counter when steaming and turn it so the wand overhangs the count. Put the wand in at the spout and tilt it so the tip is well along the side.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Somebody on here have me this tip, I apologise as I can't remember who, but it works well for me.

You need a timer (I use my iPhone) and start it when you flip the steam switch.

At 25 seconds do a steam purge, then start steaming the milk at 30 seconds.


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Neill said:


> Either whack the steam fully open from the start and leave it that way, or partially open while getting air in then fully open for the whirlpool action, you want it spinning as much as possible to incorporate everything. I haven't got my classic on anything but I slide it forward on the counter when steaming and turn it so the wand overhangs the count. Put the wand in at the spout and tilt it so the tip is well along the side.





Nijntje said:


> You need a timer (I use my iPhone) and start it when you flip the steam switch. At 25 seconds do a steam purge, then start steaming the milk at 30 seconds.


thank you both - bulk buying milk for the weekend


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Could it be that the machine needs to be descaled as well as using the 30 seconds technique to ensure the boiler light does not come on?


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Dave.wilton said:


> Could it be that the machine needs to be descaled as well as using the 30 seconds technique to ensure the boiler light does not come on?


hmmm good thought - I bought it (at least) second hand about 2 months ago and although I've back flushed it a couple of times, I haven't tried a descale yet.

maybe it's as well to do that first before trying to nail my technique so I don't get false results.


----------

